# waterfowl jerky



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

What is a good mix as far as mixing beef burger or pork in making duck or goose jerky or is it better to cut the meat and do it in strips? Oh and if anyone has a good recipe let me know!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Cutting into strips is OK and less work.But to me it still tastes a little like waterfowl.

So I grind mine up and mix 50-50 with beef not pork,because you never know about killing trichinosis in pork.

The best jerky seasoning I have found in High Mountain Original.Just follow the direstions and put put in dehydrator.


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Why are you mixing with beef or pork? Duck, especially mallard is very good just ground up and make with any flavor High Mountain or whatever brand you like. I prefer the mallard to venison and have brought it to work and very few people could identify what kind of meat it was till I told them. Good way to use up geese also.

155MM


----------

